# Christmas-Sending from england



## AnimalLover94 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey

My mum, Step-dad and little brother moved to new zealand around 5 months ago
This has been the first time they havent been in the UK around christmas since ive become an adult. (Im now 20, living with my dog and boyfriend away from home)

I was just wondering if anyone had any good websites i could use with decent postage costs so when the time comes i can still send my little brother some christmas presents

Any help would be great


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

AnimalLover94 said:


> Hey My mum, Step-dad and little brother moved to new zealand around 5 months ago This has been the first time they havent been in the UK around christmas since ive become an adult. (Im now 20, living with my dog and boyfriend away from home) I was just wondering if anyone had any good websites i could use with decent postage costs so when the time comes i can still send my little brother some christmas presents Any help would be great


www.fishpond.co.nz
www.thewarehouse.co.nz
The usual Amazon delivers and depending what you wanna order the postage can be very reasonable.
Marks & Spencers, Debenhams and Tesco's usually have some sort of deal on for international postage. M&S is regularly free delivery to NZ.
www.briscoes.co.nz
www.noelleeming.co.nz
If using google to buy something specific just add "New Zealand" on the end and it should give you .co.nz websites in the search.
Loads of NZ websites here but all depends what goods you want to buy so difficult to know which ones would be good for you.
May be better to ask in relation to a specific item ?


----------



## AnimalLover94 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help  

Ill check them all out! 


Not too sure what sort of stuff im looking for but im sure marks would have some sort of health and beauty stuff for my mum
I have a 4 year old brother so ill try and find something for him there too


You've been a great help


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

AnimalLover94 said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> Ill check them all out!
> 
> ...


KMart is great for toys and beauty, and farmers- like the Debenhams of the UK.

I'm living in the UK and post things from here, and if its nice and light and small its not too expensive, and nice to send things from home they might be missing (percy pigs etc )


----------

